# Fresh Jalapeno's



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2022)

Got 3 nice jalapeno from our garden.
Salsa time.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2022)

Nice size on those . Save some seeds .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nice size on those . Save some seeds .


I sure will. There are 5 more on the plant.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2022)

I just get mine going , and the Missouri heat stalls the growth . So I saved seeds from a nice plant I had last year and bought an Aero garden . Jalapenos in the laundry room since March . 





If you make that salsa I'd be interested .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2022)

Nice japs there chop.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2022)

Thanks . I'm hoping to keep them going into the winter . I had 2 Reaper plants in there . Pulled them and took 'em outside . No peppers yet on them yet .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks . I'm hoping to keep them going into the winter . I had 2 Reaper plants in there . Pulled them and took 'em outside . No peppers yet on them yet .


I used to belong to a hot pepper seed trade group on fakebook. Somewhere i have seeds from all over the world. Some very hot. I gotta find the packages.


----------



## DougE (Jun 11, 2022)

I got a late start due to injuries lol, so all I have is a bunch of little ones on the vine. It won't be long though.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2022)

That's so cool . I got the reaper seeds from Richie .


----------



## clifish (Jun 11, 2022)

man mine are only 5" tall,  probably won't pepper until August here.  Also have ghost and other super hots growing.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 11, 2022)

I only have two Jalapeno plants this year.
They're producing a lot of good sized peppers but sadly no heat to them.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 12, 2022)

Getting ready to plant mine. First try something I’m doing with the kids. There growing cilantro, watermelon and I got jalapeño’s just starting them in those little cardboard containers Rainer’s then try to plant them somewhere in the  yard. We’ll see how it does


----------



## DougE (Jul 7, 2022)

I got a few coming in now.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 7, 2022)

Our jalapenos have been slow due to the heat. Planted some of the smokin ed's habanero's, ghosts, and reapers and they are all coming in nicely.


----------

